# panceta / tocino



## MOMO2

Hola,
en España ¿se usa más decir "panceta" o "tocino"? (Lo que en inglés es "bacon")

Me imagino que me contestareis según zona de procedencia y eso me interesa mucho.

Gracias

Momo


----------



## Miguelillo 87

En México sólo lo conocemos como tocino, o por lo menos en la zona centro.


----------



## Bark

En España las 3 cosas son diferentes:
Bacon: Panceta ahumada.
Panceta: Hoja de tocino entreverada con magro.
Tocino: Panículo adiposo, muy desarrollado, de ciertos mamíferos, especialmente del cerdo.

Vamos, en resumen: El bacon (o beicon) es lo que los americanos llaman bacon. La panceta es como el bacon, más grueso, sin aumar y que se suele usar para barbacoas y el tocino es la grasa del cerdo, por ejemplo en el jamón serrano la parte grasienta  (lo blanco).

Espero haberte sido de ayuda.

Un saludo.


----------



## MOMO2

Bark said:


> En España las 3 cosas son diferentes:
> Bacon: Panceta ahumada.
> Panceta: Hoja de tocino entreverada con magro.
> Tocino: Panículo adiposo, muy desarrollado, de ciertos mamíferos, especialmente del cerdo.
> 
> Vamos, en resumen: El bacon (o beicon) es lo que los americanos llaman bacon. La panceta es como el bacon, más grueso, sin aumar y que se suele usar para barbacoas y el tocino es la grasa del cerdo, por ejemplo en el jamón serrano la parte grasienta (lo blanco).
> 
> Espero haberte sido de ayuda.
> 
> Un saludo.


 

Espera!
Pareces muy informada.
Yo necesitaba conocer la palabra que indica esa _cosa_ de cerdo que se corta en daditos y se usa para hacer por ejemplo "carbonara" (¿conoces?)

Gracias
momo


----------



## Namarne

Hola. 
A esto, que creo que es lo que tú preguntas, por aquí lo llamamos _beicon _(o _bacon_, aunque _bacón_ es como lo entra el DRAE).


----------



## UVA-Q

Hola. Pues como apunta Miguelillo, en México todos son tocino, en sus variedades, tocino ahumado, tocino de pavo, cerdo, etc.  Aquí para la pasta carbonara usan los tocinos así en cuadritoss como te muestra Namarne, y en ocasiones son cubos.

Saludos


----------



## Namarne

UVA-Q said:


> Hola. Pues como apunta Miguelillo, en México todos son tocino, en sus variedades, tocino ahumado, tocino de pavo, cerdo, etc.  Aquí para la pasta carbonara usan los tocinos así en cuadritoss como te muestra Namarne, y en ocasiones son cubos.


Hola. 
Curiosamente aquí en Cataluña también se utiliza bastante la palabra _tocino _y _tocino ahumado_, porque no se usa la palabra _panceta_. (En el resto de España sí, o al menos en muchos sitios.) Pero a mí me parece que ha ido imponiéndose eso del "beicon". 
Saludos.


----------



## MOMO2

Namarne said:


> Hola.
> A esto, que creo que es lo que tú preguntas, por aquí lo llamamos _beicon _(o _bacon_, aunque _bacón_ es como lo entra el DRAE).


 
 tengo la boca agua. Pero el _cerdo_ que se usa en Italia para la carbonara no es como el de la foto. Es más pequeño y no tiene grasa. 

Gracias


----------



## UVA-Q

Pues aquí le llamarían "tocino magro" querido Momo.
Suerte 

(también se me antojó )


----------



## Namarne

UVA-Q said:


> (también se me antojó )


(Jo, y a mí.)  
Pues entonces ya no estoy seguro, quizá diríamos simplemente jamón, o jamón serrano, o tacos de jamón. 
(Me gustó lo de _tocino magro_; en el sur de Navarra, de donde es mi familia materna, al jamón lo llaman _magra_, sin más: _un bocadillo de magra._)


----------



## UVA-Q

Namarne said:


> (Jo, y a mí.)
> Pues entonces ya no estoy seguro, quizá diríamos simplemente jamón, o jamón serrano, o tacos de jamón.
> (Me gustó lo de _tocino magro_; en el sur de Navarra, de donde es mi familia materna, al jamón lo llaman _magra_, sin más: _un bocadillo de magra._)


 
Wow, lo que se aprende aquí tooodos los días, aquí magro es cualquier carne sin grasa


----------



## josuap

Hola amigos, acá en Venezuela no acostumbramos a decir ni panceta ni tocino para referirnos a lo que se usa para la pasta carbonara; lo llamamos tocineta.


----------



## Kangy

Acá en Argentina se le dice *panceta*.
*Tocino* suena muy de televisión.


----------



## María Madrid

Tocineta he oído decírselo a Karlos Arguiñano (un cocinero vasco muy conocido que tiene desde hace siglos un programa en televisión) para referirse a la panceta, de acuerdo con la explicación que ha dado Bark, que es la que yo conozco en España, o sea tres nombres diferentes para tres productos diferentes. Quizá en el País Vasco sea común tocineta para panceta. En alguna ocasión he oído "beicon fresco" para referirse a la panceta, pero me suena más bien a explicación y uso reciente que a término tradicional.

En España la gente suele usar beicon/bacon para hacer salsa carbonara pero no sé si es lo que usan los italianos o una adaptación local. También se echa aquí chorizo y taquitos de jamón serrano a los macarrones con tomate y queso, que no parece ser algo muy italiano. Saludos,


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Namarne said:


> Hola.
> A esto, que creo que es lo que tú preguntas, por aquí lo llamamos _beicon _(o _bacon_, aunque _bacón_ es como lo entra el DRAE).


Jordi esa te quedo espectacular, me provocó... y que hago con la dieta



josuap said:


> Hola amigos, acá en Venezuela no acostumbramos a decir ni panceta ni tocino para referirnos a lo que se usa para la pasta carbonara; lo llamamos tocineta.


Efectivamente por acá se le conoce como "Tocineta".
Aunque con el bombardeo de programas de cocina,"españoles" en TVCable...pues cualquiera de las anteriores mencionadas, se entendería prefectamente.

Saludos
Rosa.


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

Miguelillo 87 said:


> En México sólo lo conocemos como tocino, o por lo menos en la zona centro.


Exactamente lo mismo también en *El Salvador*.


----------



## Namarne

UVA-Q said:


> Wow, lo que se aprende aquí tooodos los días, aquí magro es cualquier carne sin grasa


(Claro, Uva, lo mío era una anécdota, yo creo que ese que dices tú es el significado propio.)  


ROSANGELUS said:


> Jordi esa te quedo espectacular, me provocó... y que hago con la dieta
> Efectivamente por acá se le conoce como "Tocineta".
> Aunque con el bombardeo de programas de cocina,"españoles" en TVCable...pues cualquiera de las anteriores mencionadas, se entendería prefectamente.


Yo también he oído eso de "tocineta", por los mismos lares que antes comenté. 
(A mí no me culpes, Rosa, fue MOMO2 quien comenzó...)


----------



## MOMO2

Bueno ...

Bacon, bacón o beicon no me gustan. Son lo mismo pero en inglés y confunden a la gente que se piensa que es otra variedad de TOCINO. 

Y pa' mí que también "panceta" es palabra guiri. Seguro que procede del italiano "pancetta".

Así que me haré mexicana! Sólo quiero usar una palabra.  

Os agradezco mucho por todos estos aportes. El resultado es muy divertido además que instructivo.

Hasta la siguiente

Momo2


----------



## María Madrid

MOMO2 said:


> Y pa' mí que también "panceta" es palabra guiri. Seguro que procede del italiano "pancetta".


Según la RAE panceta viene de panza, que a su vez viene del latín, así que no creo que pueda considerarse un barbarismo. 

Y efectivamente bacon/beicon/bacón son, al menos en España, algo diferente al tocino. Es panceta ahumada. Si tu traducción es para México, desde luego que los términos españoles no serán los más adecuados. Saludos,


----------



## pejeman

Cuando a mi pueblo todavía no llegaba la televisión, al tocino ya le decíamos tocino, así es que la caja idiota no creo que haya influido para que así le dijéramos al sebo ese, tan sabroso en tiras puestas a freir, para después freir un par de huevos en la misma grasa soltada por el tocino.

Ahora que panceta, pues ha de ser lo que te queda de tanto comer tocino, si es que vives lo suficiente.

Saludos y buen provecho.


----------



## MOMO2

María Madrid said:


> Según la RAE panceta viene de panza, que a su vez viene del latín, así que no creo que pueda considerarse un barbarismo.
> 
> Y efectivamente bacon/beicon/bacón son, al menos en España, algo diferente al tocino. Es panceta ahumada. Si tu traducción es para México, desde luego que los términos españoles no serán los más adecuados. Saludos,


 

Perdón no me he explicado: no digo que "panceta" es un barbarismo. Digo que es palabra tomada en préstamo del italiano porque en italiano a todas estas variedades de las que hemos hablado se les dice "pancetta".


----------



## María Madrid

Desconozco la etimología de panceta más allá de lo que dice la RAE, que no alude para nada al italiano. Al fin y al cabo el sufijo -eta no es exclusivo del italiano, sino que también existe en el castellano. Igual fueron los italianos quienes la incorporaron del español.

Una palabra más: tocineta. Se la he oído a Arguiñano para referirse a la panceta, o sea el tocino entreverado. Saludos,


----------



## ManPaisa

Para mí hay diferencia entre el _*tocino*_ (grasa o lardo) y la _*tocineta*_ (carne magra entreverada con grasa). La tocineta puede ser ahumada o no, pero sigue llamándose así.  

Nada de _*beicon*_ por estos lados.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Por acá esto es tocino. No usamos bacon, bacón o beicon. Yo entiendo pancetta como un tipo de tocino italiano. Aquí lo explican (en inglés).


----------



## chics

Pero el "tocino" es salado ¿no? porque aquí la "grasa" (o "manteca" ¿no? en mi casa le llamamos "grasa") es completamente blanca, sin olor y sin sabor a embutido ni a carne, si hasta se puede usar para hacer bollería (las ensaimadas, sin ir más lejos). 

Luego hay los chicharrones, que yo sólo he "visto" (creo) en las cocas de chicharrones (de _llardons_, que decimos aquí) y que tampoco sé si son tocinos, tocinillos o beiconazos.


----------



## ManPaisa

chics said:


> Pero el "tocino" es salado ¿no? porque aquí la "grasa" (o "manteca" ¿no? en mi casa le llamamos "grasa") es completamente blanca, sin olor y sin sabor a embutido ni a carne, si hasta se puede usar para hacer bollería (las ensaimadas, sin ir más lejos).


Sí, el *tocino* es eso mismo. El DRAE lo define como _"panículo adiposo..."._
Aunque el tocino es grasoso, la grasa es otra cosa (como tú dices). Gracias por la aclaración.



> Luego hay los chicharrones, que yo sólo he "visto" (creo) en las cocas de chicharrones (de _llardons_, que decimos aquí) y que tampoco sé si son tocinos, tocinillos o beiconazos.


Para mí el *chicharrón* es la piel del cerdo con lo que viene debajo (tocino y panceta/tocineta), todo frito en aceite.


----------



## chics

ManPaisa said:


> Para mí el *chicharrón* es la piel del cerdo con lo que viene debajo (tocino y panceta/tocineta), todo frito en aceite.


Aaah, ¡gracias! pero a eso en mi tierra le llamamos "cortezas", sean de cerdo o ¿sintéticas? como algunas que venden en bolsas.


----------



## ManPaisa

chics said:


> Aaah, ¡gracias! pero a eso en mi tierra le llamamos "cortezas", sean de cerdo o ¿sintéticas? como algunas que venden en bolsas.


Aquí si pides *cortezas*, primero se van a extrañar y luego van masacrar un árbol para freirle la 'piel'. 
Pero no se quedan sin hacer una venta.


----------



## chics

Je, je, ¿en algún otro sitio les llaman así?


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Por acá el chicharrón puede ser de (por lo menos) tres tipos:

Chicharrón prensado 
Chicharrón de cerdo
Chicharrón de harina

Creo que ya hay también chicharrón de soya.


----------



## Jorchking

México y algunos lugares de Centroamérica: Tocino. Argentina: Panceta. Venezuela y Colombia: Tocineta. España: Beicon. Es curioso que en Venezuela se diga la combinación de ambos. De forma personal lo llamo tocino porque de niño aprendí la existencia de este alimento de los dibujitos. De hecho cuando escuché "panceta", que es como se dice aquí, no entendía hasta hace poco aunque algunas veces me olvido qué es por falta de costumbre.


----------



## lauranazario

MOMO2 said:


> Hola,
> en España ¿se usa más decir "panceta" o "tocino"? (Lo que en inglés es "bacon")
> 
> Me imagino que me contestareis según zona de procedencia y eso me interesa mucho.


En Puerto Rico: *tocineta*. Ese es el vocablo que utilizamos para el "_bacon"_.

Para nosotros, tocino es otra cosa.
El *tocino* es un corte grueso de grasa de cerdo, de color blanco y que usualmente viene salado. Generalmente se corta en trozos o cubos, se sofríe un poco (nunca se pone tan crujiente como la tocineta) y se le añade al arroz blanco mientras este se cocina. Un plato muy típico de la cocina rural de nuestra isla es _arroz con tocino_. Vean fotos abajo.

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Jorchking

lauranazario said:


> En Puerto Rico: *tocineta*. Ese es el vocablo que utilizamos para el "_bacon"_.
> 
> Para nosotros, tocino es otra cosa.
> El *tocino* es un corte grueso de grasa de cerdo, de color blanco y que usualmente viene salado. Generalmente se corta en trozos o cubos, se sofríe un poco (nunca se pone tan crujiente como la tocineta) y se le añade al arroz blanco mientras este se cocina. Un plato muy típico de la cocina rural de nuestra isla es _arroz con tocino_. Vean fotos abajo.
> 
> Saludos,
> LN



Dicho sea de paso, acá se dice "rehogar" y no "sofreír" como en España y otros países. Como dato. Gracias por la información.


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Jorchking said:


> Dicho sea de paso, acá se dice "rehogar" y no "sofreír" como en España y otros países. Como dato. Gracias por la información.


Hola.

Aquí también es más habitual _rehogar_ que _sofreír_; también se usa _pochar_.

Saludos


----------



## Aviador

Jorchking said:


> Dicho sea de paso, acá se dice "rehogar" y no "sofreír" como en España y otros países...





Miguel On Ojj said:


> ... Aquí también es más habitual _rehogar_ que _sofreír_; también se usa _pochar_...


Por aquí dice _saltear_, _rehogar_ y _sofreír_, en ese orden de preferencia. Los dos últimos más entre los cocineros.

En Chile sólo he oído decir _tocino_.


----------



## Señor K

Permíteme que discrepe, Aviador. Por acá sólo he escuchado _saltear_ y _sofreír_. Me desayuno (chiste incluido) con lo de _rehogar_, que muy pocas veces (casi por no decir nunca) he escuchado en Chile.

¿Serán cosas de la zona? 

Ah, y sí: por acá, solo _tocino_. Nada de _pancetas_ ni _beicones_.


----------



## Aviador

Créeme, Señor K, hay quienes dicen _rehogar_ por aquí, claro que, como lo digo en mi anterior intervención, es más parte del léxico de los del gremio gastronómico. Me consta porque tengo amigos en esa área.
Mira esta receta: Lentejas con arroz. Una receta típica de la cocina chilena.


----------

